# OHRID, Macedonia - The undiscovered pearl by konik93



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

Flag of Macedonia | Flag of Ohrid

















*Ohrid Macedonia* 
*Population: 42,003*










Wikipedia:


> Ohrid is a city on the eastern shore of Lake Ohrid in the Republic of Macedonia. It has about 42,000 inhabitants, making it the seventh largest city in the country. The city is the seat of Ohrid Municipality. Ohrid is notable for having once had 365 churches, one for each day of the year and has been referred to as a "Jerusalem". The city is rich in picturesque houses and monuments, and tourism is predominant. It is located southwest of Skopje, west of Resen and Bitola, close to the border with Albania
> 
> Macedonia (dark red) was one of the republics within the Socialist Yugoslavia.
> 
> ...


In August 2010 I went to Ohrid for 10 days. Actually, never before have I known about that place and I was pleasantly surprised by Ohrid Lake and people there. Starting place was Gliwice, Poland. Total amount of kilometers in one direction estimated at about 1 600 km but I'm not sure, the driver was someone else  We've had 2 cars, 16 people, visited Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Serbia, Macedonia and Albania. As everyone appreciated the trip, I'm not only going to post photos from there, but also visit Ohrid this summer  Really worth seeing it!

Map of our trip









Photos were taken with Samsung GX20 (based on Pentax k20D)

*Let's start: 17.08.10 | 11:00 am | Gliwice, Poland*

1. Somewhere in Slovakia









2. At 5:00 pm we gained Budapest, capital of Hungary. We spent there little time, but the city seemed interesting. Pictures were taken from János hegy (John's Hill) which overlooks the whole city. The river bellow is called Dunaj









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9. At 9 pm we were at border crossing between Hungary and Serbia









10.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

11. 
*18.08.10, 01:00 AM* - Capital of Serbia, Belgrade. We've stayed at Kalemegdan - old fortress and park. Another nice panoramic view of city. Although it was Wednesday we've met a lot of young people who were spending their time together 









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

18. Few hours later we passed the macedonian border. Majority was sleeping, first steps in this country were made on petrol station. Some trucks from Poland were reminding us about our homeland  Time: 06:00 AM









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25. At 12:00 we finally got to Ohrid Lake and Ohrid itself


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

26. We've stayed in Malezan family pension. One of their family members lives in Poland and they're likely to host guests from there. Really nice people  Now, our terrace overlooking city harbour. 



















27. Sveti Kliment Church









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

33.









34.









35.









36.









37. People jump from this 10 m cliff even though the water below is 2 meters deep 









38. Church of St. John at Kaneo beach. Documents detailing the church property suggests that it was built before the year 1447.









39.









40.









41.









42.


----------



## Macedonia (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you konik93 for sharing those great photos from Ohrid, Macedonia :cheers:


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

43.









44. It's Albania far in the distance 









45.









46.









47.









48.









49. And the same place during sunset









That was our first day in Ohrid, Macedonia. Other photos will appear later 
PS I was also on this peak on the left. It's Magaro - 2254 m while the lake is 700 m. Amazing view


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for visiting  Today I'm going to post photos from 19.08.10 - Ohrid city and maybe beaches. It depends on how much it'll take


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

*19.08.10*

50. Sveti Kliment Ohridski street - the main walkway

Wikipedia


> Saint Clement of Ohrid (840 – 916) was a medieval Slavonic scholar and writer and he is a saint venerated in the Orthodox communion. He was the most prominent disciple of Saints Cyril and Methodius and is often associated with the creation of the Glagolitic and Cyrillic alphabets, especially their popularisation among Christianised Slavs. He was the founder of the Ohrid Literary School and is considered as a patron of education and language by most Slavic nations. He is regarded to be the first bishop of the Bulgarian Orthodox Church, one of the seven Apostles of the Bulgarian Empire the patron saint of the Republic of Macedonia, the city of Ohrid and the Macedonian Orthodox Church












51.









52.









53. Polonez was a Polish car produced by FSO. Today, FSO's factory is a part of Chevrolet.









54.









55. Catholic church at Partizanska street









56.









57. And the priest 









58. Big number of hotels and apartments is built









59. This is another car from FSO from times it was a part of Daewoo. The car was called Tico. Here it has Nike's sign


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

60. Jetty at Marshal Tito's Bay.









61. View of peninsula where we've lived









62.









63.









64.









65.









66.









67. Close to town Square with monument of St. Kliment









68.









69. One of hundreds of bars and restaurants


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

70. Orthodox church of St. Sofia









71.









72. Inside the church. We'll come back here later









73. And again, main walkway









74. While waiting to exchange euros into macedonian dinars.









75.









76. Square with fountain. In the background there's an islam minaret









77. Boulevard Turisticka - the main Ohrid's road









78. Farmer market in neighbourhood









79.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

80.









81.









82.









83.









84. Main walkway









85. And McDonald's restaurant 









86.









87. Antiquities market









88. And Polish Chopin on vinyl record. I bought U2's album WAR  Price - 300 din









89. We've eaten something which name I can't remember. But this is supposed to be a local dish









90. On way back to our house









91.









92. Later, we went to north beach. Photos will appear soon


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Super! Bravo!
I will follow this thread.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, well done. Thank you :cheers:


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you for viewing 
I'll try to update photos as soon as it is possible


----------



## Macedonia (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a great thread!


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

The archaeological site next to the Sveti Kliment Church has great potential. Hopefully, they will uncover more ancient remains

Great photo tour :cheers:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, that place looks absolutely awesome!


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

beautiful, Macedonia seems to be a fantastic country for a visit


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Fantastic reportage!  Bravo, konik93.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

*North beach 04:46 PM*

93. A quick view on people below.









94. 









95.









96. Sometimes it was quite steep and dangerous 









97.









99. Magaro mountain - 2254 m. Sorry for the crooked horizon :|









100.









101. Beach along Vasil Stefoski's street









102. Samoil's Fortrees in the background and Kaneo in the center









103.









104.









105. Restaurant









Another part from 19.08.11 is waiting


----------



## FoSsiL-mk (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you konik93. Great photos.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you  Now the second part:

*19.08.10, 07:11 PM - North beach*

106.









107. We found a frisbee and have played a little 









108. That time it landed in someone's garden









109.









110. Way back to our house









111.









112.









113.









114.









115.









116.









117. Kaneo









That was it. The next day we went not only to St Naum's Monastery but also city of Pogradeci in Albania


----------



## Macedonia (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Very good report from Ohrid kay:

As someone who has never had the opportunity to visit Macedonia but spent more than a week in Poland (Warsaw, Krakow, Zakopane & TriCity), I'm wondering, how did you Poles feel when visiting Macedonia - like you're in some strange, exotic country or was there maybe some sense of familiarity?


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

Good question  As I wrote in the first post, never before have I thought about visiting Macedonia. And was a bit curious about how it looks like.

At the very beginning, before the arrival, we felt 


> like you're in some strange, exotic country


due to the fact, nobody has ever been there. Macedonia isn not a rich country and you can see differences between the West or Central Europe but it still a great place to see  I recommend it to everyone 



> was there maybe some sense of familiarity


I don't know why, but there was  Maybe because of being on the same side of iron curtain, tragic history etc.
And of course macedonian people were very kind for us  But i don't know how with the other nations


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

*20.08.10, 11:16 AM*
Road to Monastery of St. Naum

118.










119.









120. Parking place.

Wikipedia


> Saint Naum of Preslav (c. 830 – December 23, 910) was a medieval Slavonic scholar, writer and teacher. According to the hagiography of Saint Cyril and Saint Methodius by Saint Clement of Ohrid, Naum took part in their mission to Great Moravia and in 867 or 868 became a priest in Rome.
> In 905 Naum founded a monastery at Lake Ohrid, which later received his name.












121.









122.









123.Coins laying at the bottom of a brook connecting Springs of Dark Drin River with Ohrid Lake









124.









125. A peacock 









126. View of Albanian coast









127.View in North direction









128. There is a temple inside monastery. Taking photos is banned









129.









130.









131. That is how the temple looks from outside









Another part is on its way!


----------



## FoSsiL-mk (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry for this, but I had to write it.

About the Saints Kliment and Naum. I see you took the articles from Wikipedia. But I cannot agree with the part they are Bulgarians. Just as a note. Because we have an issue with Bulgaria on the identity of our nation. So it would be a compromise if we say that the Saints were Slavs. Neither Macedonians, nor Bulgarians.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

ok, I'm going to correct it
thanks


----------



## dewrob (Nov 9, 2005)

nice one konik, keep'em coming :cheers:


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pictures.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry that it took me 2 months to upload subsequent set  Polish youth has holidays from 22th June to 1st September so I'll try to do my best and finish it in forthcoming weeks  Later, in August, another travel to Macedonia is planned to set off

132. *20.08.2010* We're getting back in our cars and ride to visit Albania for a short time









133. Border is now very close










134. *02:10 PM* City of Pogradeci, Albania









135. 









136. Bunker - relict of war









137. 









138. View to north coast - Macedonia









139. View to West - Albania









140. East - Magaro Massif









141.









142. *05:00 PM* We're back to Macedonia, Shipokno village









143.









144.









145.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

145. While walking the wharf









146.









147. *06.40 PM* Sunset at Ohrid Lake









148.









149.









150.









151.









152. Back to Ohrid. The clock on the right is counting off seconds which left to lights change - 30s 









153.









154.









155. View from out terrace









156.









That's all when it comes to 21.08.2010  On the next they we took the boat and made a cruise through the Ohrid Lake


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

it's really great to see some photos of this side of Europe.
Ohrid is a nice resort town and I think it's big for its population.
thanks for this photo tours.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

*21.08.10 11:40 AM*

157. Before the cruise, we went to supermarket to top up our supplies  In comparision to Poland, food and basic stuff is 3 times cheaper.









158.









159. Antique market









160. 









161.









162.









163.









164. It's high time for us to set off









165.









166.









167.









168.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

169.









170. Kaneo









171. And St. Pantelejmon on the right









172. In some places, even 100m far from shore, the depth was only 6m









173.









174. Macedonian President's summer residence is hidden behing these trees. I'm not sure, but probably we saw him 









175. Police keeps an eye on President









176. Another city and another beach









177. And one more 









178.









179. Kids have fun 









180. Time to swim 









181. It's me! 









182.









183. On course back to Ohrid


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

184.









185. Pizza in on one of restuarants









186. Sunset at Kaneo









187.









188.









*
22.08.10 11:00 AM* We made an excursion to Magaro Mountain 2255 m. We started from lake level - 700m, so the difference between these two places is 1600m in vertical 
Magaro is the highest peak of range Galichica and it's possible to see form it the two biggest lakes in Macedonia - Ohrid and Prespa. Views are just mindblowing!

189. Breakfast on a road









190.









191. At 1500m - from North to South









192.









193.









194. Albania









195. We were walking that road









196.









197.









198.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics, especially North Beach at # 22.....thanks.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

199.









*200.*









201.









202. Few crashes took place on this road.









203. A chapel on level of 1600m









204. We left the route to get there faster 









205. A mantis









206. Ohrid Lake, view to North









207. We didn't know where the peak actually is, so we were guessing 3 times. This was the first 









208.









209.









210. This board is probably for the observatory on the opposite hill. Maybe they hit it with laser or something 









211.


----------

